# Funny videos



## Denise1952 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Oceana (Nov 6, 2014)

[video]http://www.seniorcenter1.com/never-too-old/[/video]


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oceana said:


> [video]http://www.seniorcenter1.com/never-too-old/[/video]



This was excellent, very inspiring, loved it and thank you Oceana


----------

